# Growing Bucephalandra from seeds



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't have any tips, but growing plants with rhizomes from seeds can sometimes be a little difficult. Also, from comments on here it seems that seeds from e bay, particularly the ones from China are probably not what they are being sold as. Good luck and make sure to share your experiences!


----------

